# Smallholdings/cottages/houses to rent in rural South Lanarkshire -- where to look? :/



## Caol Ila (6 February 2013)

This property searching nonsense is taking over my life.

Does anyone here know of good places to look for any of the above?  Your usual property websites like Gumtree, Rightmove, Zoopla, etc come up with pretty much nothing.  I'm very down about it all, as we found one wee place we really liked, but we were turned down as tenants because we play musical instruments and the landlords were concerned that the people in the neighbouring cottage (it was semi-detatched) would not be happy about that.  I don't think such places come on the rental market often.


----------



## kerie (6 February 2013)

Do you know what kind of area you're looking at? Can give you the names of a couple around the Lanark - Biggar area if that's any use? I think they do properties down to around Abington, over toward Liberton/Dolphinton and toward Carluke - try AB Properties, Lawrie and Symington, Mackays (they are a law firm but do do properties), Limehoust Ltd, Remax Clydesdale. 

Oh, and if you can get your hands on the local sad rag - Carluke/Lanark Gazzette there are usually private rentals listed.

Hope this helps a bit (bet you can't guess which area I stay in...)


----------



## kerie (6 February 2013)

What about this one? It's in a lovely wee part of the world - and you're not far from Sainsburys, the best Chinese take away ever and the local petrol station  It's still quite rural though http://www.limehouseltd.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Balwastie5.pdf


----------



## Caol Ila (6 February 2013)

My yard is near Larkhall and my OH works in Bellshill and Coatbridge, so we're looking near-ish Larkhall, anything Strathaven way, Stonehouse, Blackwood and Kirkmuirhill, as far south as Douglas, and probably as far east as Lanark and that bit of the Clyde Valley.  Biggar/Dolphinton might be a bit far.  

Trouble is that I am just not taken by the identi-home estates that seem to dominate the area.  I'm envisioning a cute little cottagy thing, kind of like the one we're in a now, in a leafy corner.  Not easy to find!


----------



## kerie (6 February 2013)

Ahh, okay, you're at the other end from me then. I'm not too sure of decent letting agents over there, sorry, hopefully someone else might be able to help. 

I'd still give Remax a try if you're willing to look at Lanark/along the Clyde Valley - there are loads of quaint little cottages etc around and it shouldn't take more than 10-15 mins to get to Larkhall and probably 30-35 to get to Coatbridge at rush hour.

I know what you mean about the houses though Stewart Milne and Wimpy have taken over the area!


----------



## kerie (6 February 2013)

I asked a friend that lives over your direction, she said try Portfolio Lettings in Hamilton - there's a semi detached bungalow on there for around £550 that she wants (but her partner refuses to move to). From her description it seems to be right inbetween Larkhall/Stonehouse/Hamilton. 

Anyway away to play ponies while the sun is shining - good luck in your house search.


----------

